# Borrowing a tandem for special occassion. London/South East



## iLB (23 Aug 2018)

*i*Hi all, 

I'm asking on the off chance that someone in London or close by would consider loaning me their tandem for a very special photo shoot on the first weekend in September. 

If there's even a chance this could be you please don't hesitate to PM for more details. 

Thanks kindly,

Andy


----------



## Sharky (8 Sep 2018)

Did you find one?
Any special photos - lets see?


----------

